# Trust Me. This Won’t Hurt.



## Flanders (May 2, 2017)

F.D.R. Warned Us About Public Sector Unions
   James Sherk
   Updated July 23, 2014, 4:19 PM

F.D.R. Warned Us About Public Sector Unions - NYTimes.com​
*Establishment Republican chickens ate Tea Party Conservatives —— AGAIN. The latest Republican sellout identifies Trump as the rooster. *

There was a reason that FDR opposed the unionization of public sector workers. Rather than the natural negotiation tension between a company owner and an employee in which the owner is trying to conserve his capital while the employee across the table tries to get as much as he can, when a politician or bureaucrat is negotiating with a public sector union, they’re both on the same side of the table, spending taxpayers’ money, usually without a taxpayer representative anywhere nearby. It’s a recipe for fiscal disaster and perhaps national economic suicide.

   The same is true, as proved this weekend, when Republicans and Democrats, having colluded to put off legislation needed to “keep the government open” until the waning days of existing federal spending authority, crafted a “deal” in which taxpayers are utterly betrayed. Government by emergency is never good for the taxpayer, and this emergency was, as so many are, a product of bipartisan conspiracy.

Shut It Down: Republicans Chicken Out Yet Again
           Ross Kaminsky
           May 2, 2017, 12:04 am

Shut It Down: Republicans Chicken Out Yet Again​
*No Tea Party Conservative should ever vote for a big government Republican regardless of:*

THE CON JOB

   Convince conservatives and crossovers to vote for more of the same stuff the Republican party gave them since the LBJ years —— a painless death administered by bipartisanship. The Republican party prescribes the same medicine dispensed by Dr. Jack the Dripper Kevorkian —— Trust me. This Won’t Hurt.​
Hillary’s Inheritance


----------



## Flanders (May 2, 2017)

*Krauthammer is wrong big time. Trump & Company did not get rolled:*

​
*they were, and continue to be, willing participants in the usual budget bullshit the media feeds the public decade after decade:

Earlier on last night’s panel they put their imprimatur on a gasoline tax increase. Move the cursor to 7:35:

VIDEO   ▼*

Video | Special Report | Bret Baier | Fox News Channel

*Laura Ingraham disappointed me because she did not suggest converting gasoline taxes into an immutable “user tax” rather than keep them an excise tax that puts put the money in with general revenues. (Remember what they did to the money working Americans were forced to pay into Social Security.) 

God only knows what else gasoline taxes fund regardless of what they say now.

The worst of it is the number of welfare state government jobs a huge gasoline tax increase will create.  

NOTE: Drivers are the ones charged when they use toll roads, bridges, and tunnels. 

The revenues collected on gasoline taxes should only be used to build, maintain, and repair our highways, etc., not schools or any of the things defined as infrastructure. 

*


----------



## Flanders (May 3, 2017)

​
That answer did not satisfy Mr. Limbaugh.​
Limbaugh grills Pence on budget: ‘What is the point of voting Republican?’
           By Douglas Ernst
           Tuesday, May 2, 2017

Rush Limbaugh grills Mike Pence on budget: ‘What is the point of voting Republican?’​*
In my humble opinion, VP Pence is full of shit.*


----------



## Flanders (May 15, 2017)

Flanders said:


> No Tea Party Conservative should ever vote for a big government Republican


*“No Author”  got this right:  *

Some say conservatism is in crisis, despite President Trump’s election.

   Contrary to his promises, they aren’t “winning,” they’re losing. They concede the progressive premises on every issue from health care to immigration. And even when Republicans have complete control of the federal government, they never seem to get anything done.​
*The Republican party is not broken as Horowitz claims —— it is ticking like a Swiss watch. Proof: Establishment Republicans got everything they wanted since the LBJ years. Nothing will change under Trump. Conservative Americans will get nothing.*

Horowitz argues the Republican Party is “irredeemably broken” and conservatives need a new party. But until that happens, Horowitz argues certain key people need to seek and obtain public office.

Conservatives want actual voice in Senate, warns expert
           Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 05/14/2017 @ 5:20 pm

Conservatives want actual voice in Senate, warns expert​
*Horowitz’s new party

I long-argued that the Tea Party is a splinter group within the Republican party. Before the reaction to Obama’s betrayals bound conservatives together in the Tea Party I had every reason to swear off establishment Republicans.

Conservatism has been taking a beating at the hands of Republicans for decades.  After John McCain, Mitt Romney, and now Donald Trump, the time has come for conservatives to reject the false hopes the Republican party held out all of those long years. Tea Partiers with a better than even chance of winning the Congress is an idea whose time has come. The first thing Tea Partiers have to do is get rid of leaders like Paul Ryan and those Republicans who elected him to speaker.

NOTE: To hell with the presidency. A conservative splinter group controlling the House, and/or the Senate, can stick it to any president —— and to Democrats —— as well as to media influence.  

Finally, President Trump will get whatever the swamp creatures want. Trump will get a lot of media noise so he can claim a major victory. Basically, in the next four years Republican/Democrat bipartisanship will throw Trump a bone every now and then so he can look good to conservatives at election time.*


----------



## danka (Nov 21, 2019)




----------

